# Kann man Knieschützer unter lange Hosen anziehen?



## BrandonWatkins (5. September 2014)

Hi, hätte mal eine Frage an euch. 
Ich besitze seit 2 Wochen Nukeproof Critical Armour Knieprotektoren(http://cs406429.userapi.com/v406429297/2c40/BP-luGLBAD0.jpg ) und wollte mal fragen ob man diese/ oder sonstige Knieschützer unter lange Hosen anziehen kann, wobei mir hierbei ( passend zu meinem Kit ) die Troy Lee Designs Sprint Turismo am ehesten zusagt ( http://www.troyleedesigns.com/omniweaver/files/stream/14TLD_SPRINT_KIT_TURISMO_BLKWHT_PANTS.png )

Ich freue mich auf jede Antwort und bedanke mich im Vorraus


----------



## Mx343 (5. September 2014)

Ja sollte gehen, hab allerdings nur IXS Hartschalen und weiß nicht wie hoch die Nukeproof bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (5. September 2014)

ich hab ewigkeiten nur lange hosen, jeans und dickies, dann auch mal downhillhosen, getragen und immer knieschoner oder knie+schienbeinschoner drunter angehabt. 
wieso sollte das nicht gehen? angenehm ist es halt, wenn die hose etwas weiter geschnitten ist.
aber die slopestyle-kids tragen auch unter skinny-jeans ihre knieschoner.


----------



## BrandonWatkins (5. September 2014)

Habe von Buddys mitbekommen das die Pants wie Röhrenjeans geschnitten sind ( dennoch ist mir bewusst das Sie elastisch sind ), wollte nur wissen in wie Fern man damit auch bequem fahren kann ( gute Belüftung?, kein Druck auf die Schützer ) und vorallem wie lange


----------

